

Anyone know what front/back technology healthcare.gov utilized - cl8ton

I cannot seem to find a definitive answer to this question and still cannot get my head around 500 million lines of code as I have seen claimed.<p>Just a morbid curiosity I suppose.
======
simlevesque
It was on Github but since they got laughed at they removed it.

I still laugh because it's not like cloning a git repository is something hard
to do.

Here it is :
[https://github.com/binlain/healthcare.gov](https://github.com/binlain/healthcare.gov)

~~~
hga
I gave up after a bit, but every directory I checked including what looked to
be the most critical ones had one file under it, generally an index.html.

Completely ignoring anyone's opinion of Obamacare, it indeed looks like a
laughable code base, probably just a check mark in their contract.

------
hga
This has a NPR take on what could be gleaned from the hearings:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6612333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6612333)

Not much, but a lot more than we knew previously.

------
dragonbonheur
[http://builtwith.com/healthcare.gov](http://builtwith.com/healthcare.gov)

~~~
bhhaskin
Thats a neat site, thanks for sharing.

